# Thoughts on a mixed-family forum?



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Machjo said:


> Religiously, linguistically, nationally, or otherwise mixed families often face certain challenges that can be unique to their circumstances. I'm wondering if a mixed family forum might be a good idea. Any thoughts on this?


I agree that mixed families have certain issues that set them apart (I have one myself), but most can be shoe-horned into existing forums. General for marriage advice, Family for kid advice, Spiritual for religious...

I think what this site is lacking is a spot for gay marriage, now that it's becoming legal in more parts of the world.


----------

